#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 專門學校-特殊造型學科

## 狐狸

來介紹一下作電影裡常看得到的獸裝,怪物 的學校...
跟我一樣 未來有興趣走這條路的人可以參考一下

先來介紹一下,日本有一種學校叫做「專門學校」
學歷比大學還低,有點類似二技..只要高中畢業就可以進去
但是和大學的差別就是在於「專門學校」進去是學專門技術(有點類似術科)
只要兩年畢業,變專家,20歲就可以出去找專門的工作了

專門學校什麼科系都有,聲優,卡通,設計,遊樂園舞者,經紀人,模特爾,動作武打演員,導演,心理醫生,視力保健,人文社會.......等等..想的到的古怪行業相關科系都有

獸裝,獸化當然是屬於映像系的特殊化妝類別,特殊造型專攻
後來上網查資料...
有一共有三家專們學校有這種科系,所以我選了這家
http://www.tva.ac.jp/crs/make/modeling/index.html

鬼太郎電影版,導盲犬可魯,電視節目特殊化妝等等...
很多電視和電影裡的怪獸都是這裡的學生實習做的@@!!!

學生作品集,上面是特殊化妝,下面是特殊造型
http://make.tva.ac.jp/gallery/index.html


上禮拜六.日剛好有留學生入學說明會和入學體驗...所以就去聽聽看了
一進去大門後看到的是.... 哇.... 這不愧是我想讀的 (淚目)
整排的面具 和動物模型,怪物模型




龍模型



獅子頭




電影導盲犬可魯,最後可魯的屍體竟然是這間學校做的!!!!!!!
這是真物




去聽說明會後,他是特殊化妝和特殊造型都會交
年級後才漸漸分支的....
另外我問老師我畫畫超苦手行不行,老師說有教畫畫的課程
而且畫得很差也沒關係,主要是要把想做的東西表現出來就可以了@@"""""

逛了學校一圈後,竟然看到學長在做狼的1:1真實模型..
另一個在做阿努比斯面具...哇塞...好讚XD"


學校最近都在招生,所以有一連串的免費體驗入學
剛好上周六日有辦,所以就參加了..


======以下跟獸.獸化無關,而且獵奇血腥注意=======

都是要做(玩)一堆很噁的東西,例如刀傷,燒傷等特殊化妝拉..
雖然我自己也是獵奇血腥大苦手...但是實際玩知道都是假的,就變得很好玩XD
三個小時總不可能教你雕刻,作模型吧XD

禮拜六的是玩特殊化妝類的 殭屍裝
要把手畫成殭屍~~~~先做出手腐爛後會出現的骨頭..在上色即可


照片,殭屍注意






禮拜天則是教我們做特殊造型裡的 斷指化妝 
因為時間比較多,而且自己的手指比較真,所以就先從手指取模開始,
灌石膏複製出一個自己的手指後, 再上色,做骨頭和爛肉,
然後就是攝影會拉XD

娘~~~~~~~孩兒日本山口組混不成,被斷小指了

斷指血腥獵奇注意





痛呀~~~~~~~~~~~~~

斷指血腥獵奇注意





嗚.....庵的小母指QQ

斷指血腥獵奇注意






總之.........就是很好玩就是了拉XD

另外.我得先回去當兵,才能進去讀...所以說有人要一起嗎XD?

----------


## 呆虎鯨

這個簡直太棒了啊！
　　聽說日本有很多專門學校果然是真的！（？）

　　雖然很想去學＝ˇ＝＂
　　不過要先學日語跟存錢才行＞口＜！
　　狐狸加油！

----------


## 混血狼狗

做到這種程度，簡直就是藝術家了
看來這需要深厚的藝術基礎啊

----------


## 風獄

日本有專門學校真好!!台灣也有不知該有多好>"<
東西都做的好真實 好厲害
手指好...知道那是假的可是還是被嚇到...
狐狸加油喔!!

----------


## 庫羅

日本也  好棒唷   現在高2要升3了  不會日文可以去嗎=ˇ=

台灣不知道有沒有= =...

那隻手 太逼真了  :Shocked:    有點嚇人

----------


## 狐狸

對不起嚇到人XD

恩恩!!!我要加油加油!!!
雖然是這麼說拉....畢竟專們學校的學費龐大,得先跟我媽談才行XD"

得要會日文才可以進去唷..因為都是日文上課
限制是說...國內外的高中畢業後,得進日本的語言學校六個月以上,
然後有日文二級程度就可以了, 日文二級...其實也還好啦,用功K一下日文就可以了@@
畢竟人生是由自己來抓取的.所以不管想要做什麼,都多多加油吧XD"

台灣...好像沒什麼這類的學校
聽說有是有,但是都是研究所等級的,要頭腦和藝術很厲害的人才進的去@@"

----------


## 影佐．限

那隻斷指手實在是太噁心了.......

日本果然是我夢想中的國度(?)哪~每次只要說日本好棒之類的就被我家老一輩的念
可魯的屍體啊......原來還有再做這種東西，先前還想說究竟是打哪來的(笑
龍的模型實在是太帥了(拇指

當兵啊~我不用當兵(索：這不是重點)啊~~可是我才要讀高中而已(索：重點在這裡
啊啊~~真不錯啊~

----------


## 狐狸

上高職日文系如何XD~~~(炸)
然後畢業後再潛逃到你夢想中的國度....恩恩..很好很好(白日夢中XD""")

我自己做的也覺得手看起來好痛XD""

----------


## 白狼 小舞

好棒的學校~這...太完美了~日本萬歲~XD

狐狸~加由阿~台灣獸裝的未來就靠你啦~XD
學成回來要教我阿~俺會付學費的~(樂園幣  :Mr. Green:  )

----------


## jtacrnk

呀呀~~~~

好想學這個...
但目前的狀況....唉....

等狐狸大引進台灣好了XD

http://dm.99manga.com/comic/3304/
這是最近不小心找到的
對此主題有興趣的可以看看這個漫畫
雖然也是恐怖噁心物居多，獸類主題稀少.....

----------


## 狐狸

要先當完兵,能夠進去再說吧XD(炸) 

呀~~~~~~那個漫畫我好想看XD 
找到載點了
http://www.eyny.com/viewthread.php?t...C4%A4%C6%A7%A9

嗚呀~~好感謝jtacrnk桑推薦的情報!!!
太好囉~嗚呼呼

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

可以說一下哪所研究所嗎??哪種係哪種科~適合哪種招生類別嗎??

既然台有~要學日文沒時間學~經濟又有問題~所以多用功~說不定可以上~等狐狸大大~如果去到深造回來~說不定台灣出現新的熱潮~

真的好心動

----------

